# dp zu HDMI 4k 60hz Kabel oder Adapter



## czk666 (1. März 2019)

ich finde einfach kein Kabel welches die genannten Spezifikationen erfüllt. Ich habe die Vega 56 pulse geholt aber möchte, wenn ich jetzt eh ein Kabel oder Adapter kaufen muss, gerne gleich etwas für einen zukünftigen Monitor besorgen.  Ich habe monitor und TV am PC. 
Ich habe nur die beiden gefunden:

Digitus DP-HDMI Konverter (4K2K/60Hz) - Displayport | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Club3D Adapter DisplayPort > HDMI 2.0 3D aktiv - Zubehör für Grafikkarten | Mindfactory.de

Noch jemand eine Idee eventuell sogar für ein brauchbares 3m Kabel?


----------



## HisN (1. März 2019)

Die Vega hat einen HDMI2.0-Ausgang, für was braucht es einen DP-HDMI-Konverter bitteschön?
Es reicht ein ganz simples HDMI-Kabel für die Verbindung zum TV.

Und ein vernünftiger Monitor hat einen vernünftigen DP-Eingang. Und da nimmste ein ganz simples DP-Kabel.


Aber diese Überlegung hast Du bestimmt schon getätigt, und nur vergessen hier zu erwähnen, warum Du unbedingt einen Konverter benutzen möchtest.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. März 2019)

Na, dann hat der Monitor bestimmt auch nur HDMI.
Also wird es schwierig mit nur einem HDMI and der VGA.
Diesen Adapter HIER hatte ich mal zum testen und der funktioniert einwandfrei mit 4k@60Hz, oder bis WQHD@120Hz (je nachdem was der TV so kann).


----------



## HisN (1. März 2019)

czk666 schrieb:


> gerne gleich etwas für einen zukünftigen Monitor besorgen.




Wenn man den Monitor noch nicht hat, warum sollte man sich dann einen mit "nur" HDMI (Wohnzimmer-Tech) kaufen anstatt mit DP, wofür die Graka genügend Ausgänge bietet.


----------



## czk666 (1. März 2019)

der momentane Monitor hat nur HDMI. Wie gesagt ich möchte dann ungern wieder etwas neues kaufen müssen wenn der Neue in naher Zukunft dran kommt.


----------



## HisN (1. März 2019)

Deshalb sag ich ja. Ist Quark später für das Kabel den passenden Monitor zu kaufen^^
Das Kabel brauchste ja nur, weil Du Dir in grauer Vorzeit einen Monitor mit Wohnzimmertech-Anschluss gekauft hast.

Dein zukünftiger Monitor wird hoffentlich DP haben, und dann kannste das Kabel in die Kiste zu den anderen Kabeln legen, die Du nie mehr brauchen wirst


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. März 2019)

Na wenn der Neue da ist und auch einen DP Anschluss hat, dann wird der Adapter überflüssig,
weil dann ja HDMI zu TV und DP zu Monitor möglich ist


----------

